# Reverse Brindle



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Whats the diff between Brindle & Reverse Brindle??

i cant really see the diff??
im keen to see what the diff is between these 2...if you have pics that could help me i would love to see them..


----------



## edithgms (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe it is called reverse brindle because it appears as light stripes on a dark backround, instead of "brindle" which is a lighter base coat with black stripes.

Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

What's the diff? Oh, about $500 per puppy.  I'm being facetious because I really don't know the answer. Edithgms may be right. It has the ring of truth.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Trina from Caragan's Kennels is a reverse chocolate brindle and to me look very different then you common brindle. I see some truth in what Edithgms is saying.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

IMO reverse brindle is one of those "made up colors" meaning that is not how you properly label the color, but how some will describe the color.

When you list brindle the predominant color comes first and then the striping color it doesn't matter whether the darker color is the underlying one or the light color... .

scroll down on the litter reg and it explains how to list a brindle color. Reverse brindle is not an option listed. 
http://www.adbadog.com/uploads/pdf forms/colors03_2008.pdf

Color charts:
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I'm with Patch on this..it is one of those made up colors like "champagne" UKC doesn't recognize those colors either.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the help guys..
i am not so confused now..lol..
ahhh reverse chocolate brindle is gawjuss...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MADBood said:


> .it is one of those made up colors like "champagne" UKC doesn't recognize those colors either.


I have a dog registered as Champagne by the UKC so I don't think thats made up lol..

Also look at the UKC color standard
ANY color, color pattern, or combination of colors is acceptable, except for merle.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I have a dog registered as Champagne by the UKC so I don't think thats made up lol..
> 
> Also look at the UKC color standard
> ANY color, color pattern, or combination of colors is acceptable, except for merle.


Really? I thought it was just a washed out fawn or light fawn..hmmm. not sure about UKC but ADBA doesn't recognize that color. I always thought of it as one of those hype color names. My personal favorite is tiger-striped...haha. I know for a fact they don't have reverse brindle as one of my males is a blue brindle. The breeder wrote "Rev Blue Brindle" on the papers but when I transfered it simply said Blue Brindle on the pedigree.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for that link patch of pits....very helpful.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hey this is good to know!!! i always thought reverse brindle was an actual color... thats what i was going by with kenya...

here are some shots where u can see the stripes (or what i thought was reverse brindle)
so what color would she be? dirty red??



















excuse the dirty ears


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I'm with Patch on this..it is one of those made up colors like "champagne" UKC doesn't recognize those colors either.


i always thought 'champagne' ment buckskin..?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I have a dog registered as Champagne by the UKC so I don't think thats made up lol..
> 
> Also look at the UKC color standard
> ANY color, color pattern, or combination of colors is acceptable, except for merle.


what color is 'merle'? is this blu? but i see on the colors for ADBA it list blu. yet you can't show the blues...rite?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Reverse brindle and tiger stripe are just generic ways to better describe how the colors are laid out. They will still just be registered as brindles.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Champagne that I've seen is like Coco Fawn on the APBT Conformation site.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MADBood said:


> not sure about UKC but ADBA doesn't recognize that color.


No the ADBA doesn't. They have actual color charts and specific colors they register.

The UKC is much more unspecific about color. Except for the merle..


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> what color is 'merle'? is this blu?


This is Merle..Please Correct Me If Im Wrong...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank the lord my dogs are just white w/ blue ticking and choc/white.

All this Brindle stuff is confusing.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

pitbull learner said:


> This is Merle..Please Correct Me If Im Wrong...


They are merles....and people will pay outragous prices just to have one. I swear it looks as if these dogs were crossed with a Louisianna Catahoula, which Merle is a very common coat color for them along with the "glass" eyes.

Website for Catahoulas...check it out and look at their coloring

Catahoula Leopard Dog (Catahoula Cur)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> No the ADBA doesn't. They have actual color charts and specific colors they register.
> 
> The UKC is much more unspecific about color. Except for the merle..


I agree.

Also wanted to add...
Some ADBA accepted colors and UKC accepted colors are slightly different in name. For example a Blue fawn in UKC is a Fawn Bluie in ADBA

Merle is frowned on because pups that are Merle are mutts as already stated.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

pitbull learner said:


> This is Merle..Please Correct Me If Im Wrong...


so kinda like a curr color? ic..thnkx


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> They are merles....and people will pay outragous prices just to have one. I swear it looks as if these dogs were crossed with a Louisianna Catahoula, which Merle is a very common coat color for them along with the "glass" eyes.
> 
> Website for Catahoulas...check it out and look at their coloring
> 
> Catahoula Leopard Dog (Catahoula Cur)


yea i will say that curs (la. catty's) are GREAT dogs! if you ever have a chance to own one...do it..they are just as wonderful and goofy as our beloved breed! and rite there wif them when it comes to smarts. and i looove the glass eyes..
but you see 'em everywhere around here...
i do like the pits with this color , tho i've never seen one in person...there cute. dont understand why someone would pay so much for one tho..some ppl i guess..*shrugs*


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I agree.
> 
> Also wanted to add...
> Some ADBA accepted colors and UKC accepted colors are slightly different in name. For example a Blue fawn in UKC is a Fawn Bluie in ADBA
> ...


why are they 'mutts'? what BL's give you these colors? or is it just something in the genetic makeup that gives them this color?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Merles are mutts because merle isn't in this breed naturally. If you look at old photos of these dogs, you don't see any merles. It started appearing something like 20 years ago, and the kennel clubs decided that as a genetically dominant trait, it had to have been introduced from another breed. That's why the UKC and ADBA have worked to discourage merle breeding. It's also interesting (to me anyway) that while APBTs and AmStaffs are descended from the exact same dogs, you don't see merle AmStaffs. That indicates to me that something was introduced to the merle "APBTs" that wasn't introduced to the AmStaffs. Most likely Catahoula, since it's been said that merle "APBTs" started appearing in areas where people use both breeds for hunting.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

So now I have a weird question. Back in the day for labradors, they only had black and yellow, and a chocolate was considered a mixed breed, but now considered pure! Well do y'all think another 20-100 years from now the merle will be accepted as a true pit as the chocolate lab was accepted after it got popular?

*Chocolate Labs*

"In the early days, black Labs with a white diamond on their chest were the most desired. (This has been mostly bred out by the Show Lab breeders). *Yellow Labs were tolerated. Chocolates, however, were not. They were first suspected as a genetic mistake, and given disparaging names. The accepted practice of the day was to drown them, therefore removing them from the gene pool. *By the early 1970's, genetics had proven that chocolates were just as pure as blacks or yellows. Chocolates suddenly became one of the most desired dogs in the world. The problem was their recessive genes had nearly been eradicated after 500 years of persecution, leaving very few Labs capable of producing chocolates. Breeders, in their haste to make good with this sudden market demand, began breeding anything that was brown and had four legs, calling them "Chocolate Labs". (The Chesapeake Bay Retriever seemed to be the favored stand in.) Papers were a dime a dozen, and only as good as the breeder's word. This led to dilution of the chocolate Lab, leading to the false impression that chocolates were dumb or temperamental. A pure chocolate was as smart and well tempered as the black or yellow."

"Jack Vanderwyk traces the origins of all Chocolate labs listed on the LabradorNet database (some 34,000 labs of all shades) to eight original bloodlines. *However the shade was not seen as a distinct colour until the 20th century; before then according to Vanderwyk, such dogs can be traced but were not registered. A degree of crossbreeding with Flatcoat or Chesapeake Bay retrievers was also documented in the early 20th century, prior to recognition.* Chocolate labs were also well established in the early 20th century at the kennels of the Earl of Feversham, and Lady Ward of Chiltonfoliat.[11]"


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

wow! didn't know that about labs! i think the merle coat looks good on aussies, and curs, but not so sure about our pitties. it does seem kinda strange,as Patch O' Pits stated, that ASTs and APBTs come from the same lineage, but merles have only popped up in APBTs... this has been an ongoing debate for as long as I can remember since I've had internet access when I got my first APBT 7 or so years ago... and all I know for sure is that yes, while it looks appealing b/c it's different, it does lead to wonder where the coat pattern mysteriously popped up from, and why after all this time, it's only showing up in the APBTs and not ASTs... if I want a merle dog, I'll just get myself an aussie...but I like my brindles, reds, and blacks just fine! Just my opinion...everyone has their own, and I'm not here to tell anyone they're wrong. To each his own!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> ASTs and APBTs come from the same lineage, but merles have only popped up in APBTs...


Sadly I have also seen Dual reg AmStaff/ APBTs being sold as Merle. BYBs don't care they just want to try and make more $$$$$. Not as much as in the past. UKC APBT National club had to petition UKC and add the part about Merle's in when fad breeders started mixing and popping them out.



> Well do y'all think another 20-100 years from now the merle will be accepted as a true pit


 NO, you can't add something to an already established breed IMO like the APBT and ever call it pure APBT. It could I guess someday be named a new breed, but I hope not. I hate to see people messing around with the breed.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont know how i feel about the merel coat.... kinda reminds me of a child with the white birthmarks all over their bodies. nothing wrong wit it just not my cup of tea i think...


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I think Merle is adorable and it is to bad it is not reconized IMO. If I wanted a merle I definitely wouldn't go for the australian sheperd, been there done that, won't do it again. Lol, I just adore the pattern, very cute. I don't mind if people call them mixes, it's the personality on the dog that makes them worthwhile, not their color. One day I will have me a merle, only because I had one 4 years ago, greatest pup ever with the most awesome coat, but of course, stolen, go figure, ONLY because I am sure some [email protected]$$ thought it was rare, lol. When I got her, she was papered and the ppl were trying to tell me she was rare and that is why they were asking more for her (she was the only merle pup in the bunch), well I proceeded to educate them that she was actually disqualified because of her coat pattern, well they didn't believe me so I printed up some stuff from the computer and showed them, then they acted like she was a disease or something and just told me to take her! I did and I miss her dearly. Anyways, I am sure it was a mix somewhere down the line, but at one point or another, what isn't a mix these days? Ain't nothing wrong with a mix.


----------

